# TE GATO survives WordReference



## cuchuflete

Many of you have noticed that Te Gato hasn't been around lately, and were PMing to ask what's going on..

She has been through some surgery, and is recovering, slowly. She's still full of Yadda Yadda Yadda, and sends regards to all, in her usual unique style of Alberta English. She doesn't have access to a computer at the moment, but is receiving e-mails, perhaps through the secret antennae in her claws.

If you would like to post a 'get well' greeeting, or just say hello, post it here and I'll be sure she gets your messages.

regards,
Cuchu


----------



## lsp

T.G. - Make like a cat, land on your feet and have a speedy recovery and speedy return.  Lsp


----------



## mjscott

Te_Gato:

I MISS YOU TERRIBLY!

Come back soon--The forum isn't the same without you!

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!

mjscott


----------



## gaer

Te Gato,

Perhaps this will embarrass you, but to h--- with it. I don't care.

Half the reason I joined WR and came on each night was to talk with you, and I have many fond memories of "playing tag", answering messages late at night.

You were the friendliest person here and the most helpful when I first joined.

I MISS YOU TOO!!!

And I'm thinking positively, looking forward to your speedy recovery and return!

Gaer


----------



## alc112

Recover 'cause you'll be welcome again
weren't you the one who tried this forum to be more friendly?
Did you think you don't care us?
Did you think we let you alone in the surgery?
Oh no
You will be back 

(un invento mio copiando "I will survive")

We miss you. I miss your yadda yadda.
I miss your avatar. I have other one waiting for you.


----------



## ILT

Te Gato:

Warmest wishes for a speedy recovery.  Please take care, we'll be waiting for as long as you need.

Yadda Yadda Yadda

ILT


----------



## Lancel0t

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Many of you have noticed that Te Gato hasn't been around lately, and were PMing to ask what's going on..
> 
> She has been through some surgery, and is recovering, slowly. She's still full of Yadda Yadda Yadda, and sends regards to all, in her usual unique style of Alberta English. She doesn't have access to a computer at the moment, but is receiving e-mails, perhaps through the secret antennae in her claws.
> 
> If you would like to post a 'get well' greeeting, or just say hello, post it here and I'll be sure she gets your messages.
> 
> regards,
> Cuchu


 

No one knows what happened to her until Cuchu started this thread. We miss you Karen and get well soon.  Yadda yadda yadda 

P.S.

A simple logic, If Te gato is a cat and a cat has nine lives, I therefore conclude that Te gato has nine lives  (just kidding)


----------



## sergio11

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> A simple logic, If Te gato is a cat and a cat has nine lives, I therefore conclude that Te gato has nine lives  (just kidding)


Actually, nice people like Te gato deserve not only nine, but nine thousand lives!
But since we only have one, we wish her a speedy recovery.

 Get well soon!!! 

​


----------



## Agnès E.

Yeux verts, yeux de chat
 We miss your in(cat)sight
 Please come back soon
 For we all bay at the moon
 Can you hear us: "yadda yadda yaddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"
We're lost without our cat​


----------



## araceli

Hello Te Gato:
There are many people that miss you here! "Be good soon Te Gato" is our desire.
Hugs and kisses.


----------



## timpeac

Hi Te Gato
Have a speedy recovery and all the best!
Look forward to seeing you around soon
Tim


----------



## Whodunit

Te gato,
we all miss you
we want you to come back
and I personally miss your yadda yadda,
believe me, the forum is empty without soem yadda yadda.
Please recover soon, we all want you back, our amazing yadda yadda cat ...​


----------



## LV4-26

Un seul chat nous manque et tout est dépeuplé.

Reviens-nous vite, teedjee.


----------



## walnut

Ciao Te gato! Get well soon!  Walnut


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gato: Girlfriend! I hope you get well soon! You have all of us in your corner.


----------



## beatrizg

Animo y fuerza, querida Karen!!!!
Espero que muy pronto estes de regreso con nosotros.


----------



## Like an Angel

Te Gatito!!!! I wish you a speed recovery!!! I didn't know about it, but I wondered what you were doing because I haven't seen any scratching over here lately  

* Come back soon... {{{{{{{Good vibes}}}}}}}  *​
PS: Thank you Sir Cuchu, for updating about TG health!!​


----------



## Cath.S.

Hey Te Gato, I hope you come back to us very soon !

*Un chat retombe toujours sur ses pattes,*
*a cat always falls back on its feet...*
and that's just what you will do! 
Get well fast, sweetie, we miss you.


----------



## Outsider

I wish you a fast and good recovery, Te Gato.


----------



## Alundra

Te Gato, espero que te recuperes cuanto antes. 

Un saludo muy grande y mis mejores deseos para una pronta recuperación.
Alundra.


----------



## Artrella

Ohhh K gf!!! Please come back soon... I miss you a lot!!! Get well soon Yadda Yadda girl!!!


----------



## garryknight

Karen, if you've read this far you know how much we all miss our very own Chocolate Gato. May your recovery be speedy and comfortable and with no complications.


----------



## DDT

Gato, we everybody look forward to "reading" from you soon...yadda yadda 

DDT


----------



## la grive solitaire

*GET WELL SOON, TE GATO--WE MISS YOU!​* http://www.cafepress.com/seinfeldmoment.19248142 ​


----------



## gaer

And all these nights with no chocolate. 

Gaer


----------



## funnydeal

Karen,

I utterly wish you a speedy recover


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Karen, I'll be really happy when  you're back in the forums, that meaning that you're fully recovered.

Receive my best wishes, and take care.


----------



## Phryne

Oh, my, I was wondering about te gato's absence... I'm so sorry to hear about you surgery, but I hope that you'll recover soon. PLEASE, PLEASE, come back soon, this is not the same without you, Karen!!! 

XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO

María José


----------



## lauranazario

Te Gato, 
Best wishes for a speedy recovery... and a prompt return to our forums! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## gotitadeleche

Te Gato,

Well, let me be gone a few days from the forum and I come back and find you in the hospital!! I can't take my eyes off you for a second!! 

I hope you are recovering and that all your visitors are bringing you chocolate!!

Come back soon,
your tocaya


----------



## te gato

I'M baaaccckkkk!!!!!!!!!

I thank you all for your get well messages...
You have no idea how much I missed you all..
Still recovering but..I could not stay away...
The forum is like my 'kitty-litter box'..I need it!!

Thank you all again for your kind words....wishes....and thoughts..
they were and are very appreciated..yadda,yadda...
Now where to start...mmmmm...

te gato


----------



## ILT

Welcome back!!!!

Yadda yadda yadda

ILT


----------



## LadyBlakeney

As I said, it's great to have you back. 

Take care, o.k.? Don't force the machine too much at the beginning.


----------



## timpeac

te gato said:
			
		

> I'M baaaccckkkk!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I thank you all for your get well messages...
> You have no idea how much I missed you all..
> Still recovering but..I could not stay away...
> The forum is like my 'kitty-litter box'..I need it!!
> 
> Thank you all again for your kind words....wishes....and thoughts..
> they were and are very appreciated..yadda,yadda...
> Now where to start...mmmmm...
> 
> te gato


 
So it was you!! When I got home yesterday some naughty cat had ripped open the cat litter and spread it through the lounge. And kitchen. And dining room. My two cats swore that it wasn't them, so it must have been you!  

Welcome back. Maybe we'll cook you some fish as a treat.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Girlfriend: I'm (we're) all so glad that you're ok, and feeling well enough to join us in this zoo of a forum! From the bottom of my heart, truthfully, I'm glad that you're ok, and back with us.


----------



## jacinta

Hi, te gato,

I've almost missed the whole show!  I'm sorry to hear about your surgery and I hope everything's going fine.

jacinta


----------



## Agnès E.

I can see you now!

Our Gato

You look fine! Great! All the stripes here!


----------



## mjscott

I've missed my sparring buddy!
Nobody understands my humor without your interpretation, my poetry has gone downhill....
....You are so appreciated!

"The cat came back
The very next day;
The cat came back
'Cause she couldn't stay away--
--Yes, the cat came back!"


----------



## suzzzenn

Welcome back te gato!! I've missed yuor sense of humor! 

Susan


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡Me alegro mucho que ya estés de vuelta!!!

Alundra.


----------



## gaer

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Welcome back te gato!! I've missed yuor sense of humor!
> 
> Susan


Welcome back! (And take good care of yourself!)

Gaer


----------



## lsp

Welcome Back! Hope you're feeling purrrrrfectly 100% again!  Lsp


----------



## sergio11

*Welcome back! Your absence was felt in the forum.* 
​


----------



## Wordsmyth

So glad to hear you're back with us, tg. Life isn't the same without a daily dose of Alberta English  

Get very well very soon  

W


----------

